# New Sig



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for your criticism:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The simple background works in this case, but I'd be a bit more creative with the font style, size, and placement of the text. I can tell you're getting a lot better though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I suck at photoshop but I am learning. 

It seems like the text could be more attractive without being the focal point. MAybe bigger or a more creative font? 

Either way nice work. But i like GSP 

Goodjob. +Rep


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Thanks for your criticism:


I would touch up some of the area around his shoulders with a simple fade eraser to get rid of where the lighter background is showing.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I would touch up some of the area around his shoulders with a simple fade eraser to get rid of where the lighter background is showing.


you could also try layer ==> matting ==> remove white matte or defringe 1 px


----------

